
The Deceptive Simplicity of ‘Peanuts’ - behoove
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2019/10/23/the-deceptive-simplicity-of-peanuts/
======
jacobkg
I grew up reading newspaper comics during the “Calvin and Hobbes” era. I read
Peanuts but I never understood its appeal as seemed extremely dull.

Later I read a collection of Peanuts from around 1955 and it was incredible.
Kinda like early Simpsons

~~~
soperj
I grew up in the same era, thinking the same thing. I'll have to go check that
out.

~~~
jacobkg
Even more surprising is to go back and read early Garfield.

~~~
RobertRoberts
Maybe when a cartoon hits syndication that the quality dips?

I read somewhere that is when Bill Waters (of Calvin & Hobbs) quit creating,
when syndication was his only viable option moving forward. (I think he was
burning out)

I loved Garfield as a kid, but as an adult it was really dull. I tried to even
enjoy the old stuff... But this makes Garfield awesome again: (you may need
some Garfield experience before appreciating this)

[https://garfieldminusgarfield.net/](https://garfieldminusgarfield.net/)

~~~
tempguy9999
I guess people just get tired of having to be machines of continual creation.
It must be terribly wearing. I'm not surprised it becomes just crank-turning
after a while.

Unrelated but I'd like to plug this which is brilliant, though it seems the
author burned out a while ago. One of the best comics I've come across
[https://abstrusegoose.com/](https://abstrusegoose.com/)

Hit Random a few times and you'll start getting some good ones. He seems to be
a high level physicist so there are some impenetrable bits of maths etc. which
you can safely skip.

~~~
lonelappde
If you skip the abstruse stuff, it's just goose.

~~~
tempguy9999
I've no idea what you mean, but upvoted anyway for making me chuckle

------
jdkee
Chris Ware is a fantastic author of comics. His "Building Stories" is truly a
masterpiece of the form and I highly recommend it to all.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Building_Stories](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Building_Stories)

~~~
thrownblown
That looks great, reminds me of Understanding Comics by Scott McCloud, which
was used as textbook in my intro to philosophy.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Comics](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Understanding_Comics)

------
mturmon
What a beautiful short take on how we build our own work, unknowingly at the
time, by looking at our predecessors' work.

------
GnarfGnarf
Schulz should have quit in the 70's. He dragged it on for far too long.

~~~
phkahler
He would have died sooner. I say that only partly in jest. When he was going
to retire, he wrote the last strip ahead of publication and people were
wondering what it would be. It was basically a thank you to the fans. He died
the day it ran in the papers.

Edit: he died the day before.

